# Super strain of ick?!?



## otisredding (Jan 25, 2009)

Client of mine says he lost 13 fish in his reef tank within a 24 hour period...due to a new strain of ich. Parasites are larger and more prominent and rapidly decimate the fish....supposedly treatable only with a specific med...I personally have not heard of this...possibility it does exist??


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

wow, crazy... that sounds pretty bad.


----------



## FreeEnterprise (Mar 5, 2009)

UV sterilizer...


Seriously, drop in a UV and you don't have to worry about ick, unless you let your tank get away from you. 

Ick parasites can be larger or smaller, depending on lots of things. Typically ick is caused by tank temperature fluctuations, which causes stress. I've read that ick is present in all water... but, stress causes the fish to be weak enough to succomb to it.

Keeping your water temp constant is critical in a reef or any fish tank for that matter. Bright high wattage lights have a tendancy to heat up a tank and cause that type of issue. 


what is different in his tank? 

New light?

New fish?

New rock?

Temp changes?

If nothing, then he put too many fish in his tank and it is at the high nitrate period of the cycle, causing stress and fish death...

Patience is the key to a good salt water fish tank... Rush your tank, and flush your cash down the toilet.


----------



## Joey (May 27, 2009)

The uv dousn't work for that its good for the algae tho.what i do recomend is to go to your local store buy the med. take the fish that is left out of the tank ito a smaller one (quarantine tank) empty his main tank and clean all the plastic's such as pwer heads pipes apply the med in the main tank with some water for the rock's tho let it sit for the necessary time that your med. sais...by the i forgot to tell you clean everything out of the tank with vinager works great takes everything bad out of it


----------



## Joey (May 27, 2009)

i once had a bad prioblem of ick and its not cool it can be a long proyect so i feel your costumer  good luck


----------



## Imaexpat2 (Jun 17, 2009)

A UV will help with the problem possibly, but not cure Ich. There are several stages to the life cycle of Ich and free floating larva stage is the only stage in the life cycle where a UV will kill it, and this is dependent upon the amount of water flow going through it vs UV wattage.


----------



## salth2o (Aug 3, 2009)

I wonder how big of a tank it could have been for him to loose 13 fish, and still have fish left in there.....something sounds "fishy" to me.


----------

